# Parts for a Jennings Carbon CLRS "Wayne Pearson"?



## burtoncarl (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello,
My wife gave me a Jennings Carbon XLRS "Wayne Pearson" for x-mas. I'm new to archery so I have a lot to learn. For starters, I found out today that parts for this older bow are going to be hard to come by. The bow is set with a 32" draw, I'm a 27". So I'm in the market for some cam modules to give me the 27" draw length, but I don't know where to start. I tried the Jennings/Escalade website, but it doesn't look like it's going to be very useful in the way of parts.
Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks in advance,
Burton


----------



## MCArchery (Apr 6, 2005)

*Carbon XLRS*

Unfortunately, the bow was not made to go that short. If your bow is at 32" (E1 modules), it has the Large Cam. It was adjustable from 32" down to 29". To get it any shorter, you would need to change the cam bodies, modules, cables and string. I should be able to help you get it down to 29" if you would like to do that.

The steel cables are also no longer available for that model, but we do offer conversions on that cam system to accept a synthetic cable system.

Feel free to give me a call if I can help. I'll be away at the Archery Trade Show next week, but will be back in the shop starting Jan. 13th.


----------



## burtoncarl (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. Actually only one of the modules have any visible markings, and it says E2. I took it to a local shop and they measured the current draw length at 32". I'll post some pics as soon as I get the chance...

Burton


----------



## burtoncarl (Jan 3, 2009)

As promissed:

I need 2 more posts


----------



## burtoncarl (Jan 3, 2009)

One more


----------



## burtoncarl (Jan 3, 2009)

Pictures!


----------



## mastermind1769 (Dec 20, 2008)

wow.. thats actually newer thasn the one i use for bowfishing, yours has a machined riser...dont have anything to make it shorter, i have a long draw, but i can tell you, that bow loves a big heavy stabilizer off the front, i use a torque tamer on mine with the reel on the end, and if you're new to the game, get rid of the overdraw, move the rest up to the riser and it will be much more forgiving, making you shoot better and have more fun quicker.
have fun and good luck!


----------



## burtoncarl (Jan 3, 2009)

FYI: I was unable to find the small cams for the e7 mods. I returned the bow


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2008)

*carbon exetreme xlrs*

hey man , i have two of them . great bow.u have a real nice set up there . REAL NICE! get on the phone call jennings ,bear, you should be able to fined modules still.these are old numbers but try:1 800 342 4751 contact; marge rymal ........i looked at my fact sheetfor our bows and draw lenghts are:e1=32 e2=31 e3=30 e4=29 e5=28 e6=27 e7=26 e8=25 on the modules.hope i was some help sig stl mo hey try this too;Summit archery grey summit Mo. phone # 636 7422531 GOOD LUCK


----------



## bownut58 (Nov 27, 2008)

*Jennings Carbon CLRS*

I don't know what the major differences are between the two, but I have 2 Jennings Carbon Extreme bow's. I bought them in the early 90's and I still love to shoot them. I just happen to have everything needed to change one over from a long draw to a short draw. That would be small set of wheels, cables, string and draw length mod. the mod I have is for 28'' draw. If you are interested I could probably be convinced to let it all go for about 50.00, plus shipping. Let me know if you're interested. I check in here about every 2 or 3 day's. By the way mine are Carbon Extreme XLRS's.


----------



## COOTDOG (Jun 6, 2009)

I have this same bow,,all though when i bought it it was a reddish and blueish color ,, my cam has E3 on it ,, so what draw lenth would that be,, any one know??


----------



## razerface (Dec 5, 2009)

bownut58 said:


> I don't know what the major differences are between the two, but I have 2 Jennings Carbon Extreme bow's. I bought them in the early 90's and I still love to shoot them. I just happen to have everything needed to change one over from a long draw to a short draw. That would be small set of wheels, cables, string and draw length mod. the mod I have is for 28'' draw. If you are interested I could probably be convinced to let it all go for about 50.00, plus shipping. Let me know if you're interested. I check in here about every 2 or 3 day's. By the way mine are Carbon Extreme XLRS's.


i would love to buy these parts if you still have them.


----------



## razerface (Dec 5, 2009)

Forgot to say..mine is E3,,,,30" pull now. I need parts to get to 28"


----------



## Jennings135 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Seeking Modules for Jennings Carbon Extreme XRL Recurve Compound Bow*

I have recently purchased a Jennings Carbon Extreme XLR Recurve Compound Bow which is fitted with modules E4 for a 29" draw length, I have tried purchasing the E2 (31")and E3 (30") modules over here (Australia) but received the XLRS modules as shown in the photos previously posted in this thread which are useless to me.

Does anyone out there have the E2 or E3 modules for the Jennings XLR that they are not using and looking to sell?


----------



## MCArchery (Apr 6, 2005)

*Jennings Carbon Extreme Parts*

I see a few more posts on here looking for parts for the old Jennings models. Give me a call and I may be able to get you the parts you need.


----------



## Jonswrld (Sep 11, 2010)

I have the E2 modules in my jennings carbon extreme. NOT a XLR. But I am in need of some E4 modules. Does anyone know if they are interchangeable? I have had no luck anywhere else.


----------



## Refletch (Nov 29, 2010)

MCArchery said:


> The steel cables are also no longer available for that model, but we do offer conversions on that cam system to accept a synthetic cable system.
> 
> Feel free to give me a call if I can help. I'll be away at the Archery Trade Show next week, but will be back in the shop starting Jan. 13th.


What would those cables look like, I have the same bow and the ATA is now impossible to bring back to factory specs (42.5") even with both ajustment nuts tighten all the way in... I'm curious to see what those cables look like, how you set them up and how much they cost... Anyone knows what the string lenght is suppose to be on that bow?


----------



## Flonuzzo (Jan 4, 2011)

I also have a Jennings Carbon Extreme XLRS Wayne Pearson edition. It is currently set at 80# with a 29" Draw. I'm looking to refit this bow with 60# limbs and a 28" draw module, as well as new cables.

Any ideas on where I can find these parts??

I've just started looking and found this article, but going to give Bear archery a try to see if they have anything lying around. I would appreciate any extra input.

Thanks


----------



## martheck (Nov 29, 2010)

*Usless XLRS modules*



Jennings135 said:


> I have recently purchased a Jennings Carbon Extreme XLR Recurve Compound Bow which is fitted with modules E4 for a 29" draw length, I have tried purchasing the E2 (31")and E3 (30") modules over here (Australia) but received the XLRS modules as shown in the photos previously posted in this thread which are useless to me.
> 
> Does anyone out there have the E2 or E3 modules for the Jennings XLR that they are not using and looking to sell?


Would yu be interested in selling the XLRS modules?


----------

